# engine code yh



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

08417 YH on block under cylinder head

4819 88 I think last two numbers are 88

little help on what I have ..thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Those codes are for a 1974 400 CID, 190 HP, Automatic, 4X Heads with a 2-BBL carb.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

My book shows same year and CID but 175 hp and the only head for that year that made 175 or 190 hp according to my book is 4C heads.


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks ..need to do some work to help this boat anchor


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Roger that said:


> My book shows same year and CID but 175 hp and the only head for that year that made 175 or 190 hp according to my book is 4C heads.


The 4C head was used for CA. A.I.R. applications and had 196/166 valves, the 4X was available with both 196/166 and 211/166 heads and offered 2 cams which would be the difference in 175 to 190 hp.

Here are a few snapshots with more info;


----------



## 44070dart (Mar 25, 2010)

should be a sticky ..thanks for info


----------

